# Darn sticks



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Ummmm.... 'cause you were so sleepy you didn't use your noggin?  That's sounds exactly like something I'd do pre-coffee.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I say it was pre-coffee alertness that made you not use your noggin. I can be such a dolt and just make no sense before my caffeine. Fergus is probably laughing on the inside at you.


----------

